# Phobya Strike 280 All-in-One WasserkÃ¼hlung



## LightLoop (9. April 2020)

Hey, da der Sommer bald ansteht, sowie mir nach ein wenig basteln am PC war, habe ich meiner CPU mal diese Kühlung spendiert.    Phobya Strike 280 CPU - Black | All-in-One CPU | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

1Punkt:  Es war keine Gebrauchsanleitung/Installationanleitung dabei. 

Naja halb so schlimm, anhand dieses  Videos YouTube hab ichs dann auch eingebaut bekommen.


Zur Frage:  Die Pumpe dreht sich laut Datenblatt mit 2600rpm  

Bei 12volt werden mir im Bios als auch in HW64info 6000rpm angezeigt, jetzt bei aktivierter Lüftersteuerung (DC)  sind es noch 3000.  Ein Wechel auf einen anderen Anschluss ändert nichts.

Ist das ein allgemeiner Auslesefehler, haben die eine andere Pumpe verbaut....??


----------

